# Daten aus Android Gerät auslesen



## sofarsohood (20. Okt 2013)

Hallo, 

meine Frage ist kurz, die Antworten die ich bis jetzt darauf gefunden habe ebenso.

Ich muss auf einem PC eine GUI mit einem JTree erstellen, welcher die Dateien eines Android Gerätes darstellen soll. Die einzige Möglichkeit, die ich bis jetzt gefunden habe arbeitet mit der Android Debug Bridge (ADB). Hierbei muss eine shell auf dem Android Gerät gestartet werden, mit welcher dann in jedem Verzeichnis der "ls" Befehl ausgeführt werden muss.

Bei hunderten Verzeichnissen ein sehr mühsamer und langsamer Weg, meiner Meinung nach. Was wäre eurer Meinung nach der schnellste Weg ? Eine eigene App auf dem Endgerät existiert auch, falls das hilft oder das auslesen der Pfade erleichtert.

Mfg
Sofar


----------



## BuckRogers (24. Okt 2013)

So auf die schnelle möchte ich dich mal hier hin verweisen:

http://www.java-forum.org/awt-swing-javafx-swt/106121-jtree-list-file-erstellen.html


----------



## dzim (24. Okt 2013)

Ich vermute auch, dass du da um die Konsole nicht herum kommst, oder aber, wenn das Gerät im System ordentlich eingebunden wird, kannst du vielleicht auch die bekannten (?) Pfade entlang "wandern".
Unter Linux vielleicht "/media/<User>/<Gerätename>" - unter Windows... Keine Ahnung.
Wenn das klappt, wäre es sicher ein "reguläres" rekursives durch-den-Dateibaum-hangeln. Wenn nicht, musst du schauen, welche sinnvollen Befehle dir in der ADB-Shell zur Verfügung stehen - vielleicht gibt es ja so etwas wie "tree" oder so - mit "ls [-l]" könnte es vielleicht etwas mühsam werden.

Kannst ja mal bescheid sagen, wie du zurecht kommst.

Grüsse,
Daniel


----------



## Tobse (24. Okt 2013)

naja wenn das Gerät sich im MTP-Modus verbindet hast du mit Linux wenig chancen (ohne Library dafür). Mit Windows solltest du drauf zugreiffen können und mit den gewohnten Befehlen die Verzeichnisstruktur auflisten.

Ein Shell-Skript, dass mit [c]ls -a[/c] arbeitet sollte auch kein Problem darstellen, sofern du nicht gleich den ganzen Verzeichnisbaum auslesen willst. Der Datei-Explorer von Windows lädt für den Baum auf der Linken seite auch per load-on-demand.


----------

